

Young, Not Small, Businesses Drive Job Growth - all
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/09/young-not-small-businesses-drive-job-growth/62896/

======
enjo
If you want to help new businesses succeed fix health care. We once lost a
very valuable employee (to a Canadian firm) because we simply didn't have the
cash flow to offer a health care benefit. It sucked. He stuck out as long as
he could, and I completely understand his decision. The fact is, health care
is extremely expensive to offer and only getting worse.

Find a way to help new businesses (who are tremendously cash strapped almost
by definition) to compete sanely with the rest of the world. Do it now,
politics aside.

~~~
qq66
Isn't purchasing health insurance privately cheaper than orchestrating a move
to Canada?

~~~
forensic
Not if he's already a citizen.

Moving from California to BC really isn't all that expensive. It's just the
rental truck and gas.

------
mashmac2
The author argues that "measures should be put in place to help start-ups
learn how to avoid correctable problems."

Does anybody else think that already exists? What is one of the purposes of
HN, anyways? :)

~~~
enjo
I think this is best done at the local level. Cities should be bending over
backwards to find ways to help new businesses succeed in their city. I know
New Orleans is doing a lot in this regard (although I'm not terribly familiar
with the specifics). I'd love to see my home-city of Denver really step up to
the plate on this.

